
Pandora to cut 5 percent of jobs - zaius
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-pandora-restructuring/pandora-to-cut-5-percent-of-jobs-idUSKBN1FK3B1
======
Mononokay
I think the surprising part, here, is how many employees they still have.

